# We went off leash today!



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

My goodness the weather is forgiving today. Overcast and in the 85s. So because I could take my dogs out without boiling, my mood is fantastic. These shots aren't that great and they don't convey how happy we all were but I'm sharing a little bit of our fun with you anyway! Enjoy! C:

sorry for the sideways ones :c


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

They look happy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

They do look happy! And you sound happy. I'd say that was one Nice outing


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

They look happy and glad you are all in good spirits!
Are they buddies, do they like to stay together? (like in your photos)


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Gretchen said:


> They look happy and glad you are all in good spirits!
> Are they buddies, do they like to stay together? (like in your photos)


I had to make them sit/down stay for some of those shots plus they were tired since 85 is still pretty warm. They'll stray away from each other but won't go far from me. Sometimes they'll run after each other in bursts of speed, Zeeva usually trailing and tiring faster than Smokey. They had their e-collars on. I didn't have to use the e-collars and did test them before we left home...We were careful...


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Ecollars can provide so much freedom when used correctly. They look very happy out there, congrats!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

*and today...c:*

Off leash today too because the weather was decent!

c:


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

